# persistent fetal umbilical vein in pregnancy



## tag60 (Sep 2, 2016)

How would I code "fetal persistent umbilical vein"? I'm not sure if this is a complication or more of an observation. I've tried researching and can't seem to find an answer (if this is abnormal). Not listed in coding book Index as such.

Pt in third trimester is in for routine OB visit and ultrasound review.

Assessment/Plan: 
1. Fetal persistent right umbilical vein -- limited fetal echo. Consideration of neonatal echo is recommended.
2. AGA -- EFW 22% at 35 weeks.

BTW, a co-worker tells me not to code fetal conditions UNLESS they affect management of mother's care (e.g., further workup is planned, which is not the case here).  

So this is a two-part question: Do I code it, and if yes, what code do I use? 

Thank you! I appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Bready (Sep 6, 2016)

I believe this condition falls under a warning of a possible problem in the fetus as it has been associated with severe congenital anomalies. It would definitely not be just an observation since a neonatal echo is recommended which would point out any congenital anomalies.

 My suggestion would be to code it under O36.8930  as maternal care for other specified fetal problems because this could affect the delivery and therefore the mother too.


----------

